#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Hotspot inteligente + sms + autocadastro + painel adm

## PortaNET

Boas

Venho aqui apresentar o meu sistema uma vez que estou comercializando ele para Shoppings, Restaurantes, e estabelecimentos publicos ou empresas que pretendam liberar o acesso wifi

Utilizando uma RB mikrotik de preferência com porta USB para funcões do modem GSM USB.


Sistema completamente automatizado.

Sistema desenvolvido pagina Web em servidor externo apache2.

O cliente conecta na rede wifi hostpost e é redirecionado para o servidor apache2 externo para cadastro automático.

Após preencher os dados solicitados e confirmar o cadastro, o cliente receberá um e-mail contendo boas vindas e mais informacões do cadastro, e ao mesmo tempo
via GSM sms ele recebe uma msg com o usuário e senha.

Após efetuar o login é redirecionado para uma página definida pelo cliente.


Pode ser configurado para liberar somente acesso as redes sociais atravez de configuração no firewall.

Tem página para alterar senha caso tenha esquecido, o sistema altera em tempo real no banco de dados e também na RB.

O sitema conta ainda com um Painel Administrador, ótimo para o admin do estabelecimento acessar e monitorar em tempo real gráficos, consumo de banda internet e clientes conectados.

É possível ainda através do painel administrador obter uma lista com os emails e celulares dos clientes cadastrados para enviar promoções e novidades sobre produtos existentes no seu comércio.

Segue abaixo no link umas fotos do sistema funcionando de um de nosso clientes.

http://imgur.com/a/2tfhh
http://imgur.com/a/HrcDu
http://imgur.com/a/rAt1A
http://imgur.com/a/CUMna



Recomendo ainda o uso de um bom equipamento WiFi, em todos os nossos clientes nós utilizamos como access point conectado na RB3011 a Ubiquiti Unify AC Pro conseguindo conectar em tempo real média de até 120 clientes por cada unifi ac pro.



Interessados entrar em contato via MP

----------


## JOLIELSON

Me passe valor para o email: [email protected]

----------


## portalink

Passe pra gente ai o valor [email protected]

----------


## PortaNET

> Me passe valor para o email: [email protected]




Boa tarde Jolielson 

já encaminhei a informação solicitada no seu e-mail, qualquer dúvida pode entrar em contato direto no e-mail

----------


## PortaNET

> Passe pra gente ai o valor [email protected]


Boa tarde Portalink

foi encaminhado no seu e-mail conforme solicitado..

----------

